
Engineering Degrees Wasted-12 Years of Life Gone - Stardreamer
I went to Wright State University (WSU) in Dayton, Ohio. Earned a BS in Biomedical Engineering (BME) and an MS in Human Factors Engineering (HFE). For over ten years they used me as cheap slave labor teaching&#x2F;lecturing fundamentals of engineering and senior design along with a myriad of lab sections. All the while they dangled the fish of potential employment. Once I turned 60 years of age they decided that the easiest way to get rid of me was to hire me. One year later I&#x27;m fired on trumped-up BS charges like not making enough progress on my PhD (they didn&#x27;t even ask to see my work and poor student evals when over 90% of students gave me favorable evals. All my teaching experience was there and now I can&#x27;t get a favorable reference. Nothing left but the streets.
======
edzo
I am so sorry, do you have family support on these troubled times? seek their
support. I dont know what else to say ... you deserve better

------
anon263626
0\. Politics. Threatened or annoyed someone. Someone else was promised tenure.

1\. Ageism. It's rampant, and I've seen in academia, discard people like
tissues.

2\. Progess. Maybe expectations weren't set mutually.

3\. Lemonade. Maybe it's not such a great place or there's a better
opportunity elsewhere. Write a book? Do a podcast or teach MMOC?

------
tastyham
I worked in academia for a couple of years. I don't get it. In addition to the
horrible pay, the politics are horrendous and are an order of magnitude worse
than private industry. Those pensions are nice though.

------
SliderUp
This is sadly too common if you are not tenured, let alone not a Phd already.
Universities treat their non revenue teachers as cattle. And there are darn
few professors who bring in money.

